

Ask HN: food replicator possible? - phlux

I want to know when we think a food replicator would be possible that can grow organic food products from stemcells.<p>Are there the equivalent of stemcells from plants as well as from tissue based organisms that would allow for the growth of plant matter based foods in addition to meat/protein.<p>I was thinkijg that a similar device would be required for travel to other Planets such as mars.<p>All ethics and squemishness aside, is a stemcell based food replication unit possible, and if so, how far off are we.<p>(typed on phone, forgive typos)
======
sorbus
Possible in theory, unlikely to be practical anytime soon. Algae is a cheaper
(and simpler) food source, and one more likely to be used for basic
requirements. I could certainly see stem cells used to grow meat - as
currently exists - to supplement a diet, though. Saying that something like
this would be required for interplanetary travel is going a bit far.

~~~
phlux
When I said required, I mean that it would be required to maintain as close as
possible the varietal diet of here on earth whilst in transit.

Being in deep space and being able to grow a wonderful filet, some fish,
whatever, would probably make the journey far more pleasant than a staple of
algae.

